
The ‘Android of Self-Driving Cars’ Built a 100,000X Cheaper Way to Train AI - johnkoetsier
https://www.forbes.com/sites/johnkoetsier/2020/07/16/the-android-of-self-driving-cars-built-a-100000x-cheaper-way-to-train-ai-for-multiple-trillion-dollar-markets/
======
aurizon
Who is the genius that says image ID costs dollars per image? A grid of 49
images is presented.ID the top left image (the longest time), The other 48
frames are scanned and ticked if they arethe same as or close to the top left.
End click and all the identified images go away and the field is populated and
the task repeated. Same or new top left does not matter, you have 500 of these
'tiny Turks' each dealing with 49 images in 3-5 seconds. Duplication can be
used to polish it. You can also only use images grabbed on roads at all
angles. This can be highly automated and optimised (slows and error makers =
assigned other jobs). This will get you down to pennies per image and if an AI
is trained into it, even less.

